# Grouping



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

I have been pretty stressed lately trying to dial in the new scope on the Muzzy. I had been trying to shoot a Barnes 290 TMZ over 3 Standard Pyrodex Pellets. It wasn't grouping for beans, I switched to the same powder combo with a 300 SST and had similar results. After pulling my hair out I decided to take out the common factor in the two loads and switch out the pellets. I bought a couple boxes of the Triple7 Mag pellets and only loaded 2 of them and sure enough group tightened right up and now it shoots great. I think with the T7 Mags my energy and speed should be up there to what it was with 3 of the normal ones. So I was skipping home from the range on Saturday. 
Does everyone think that should be a good combo?

Now I just need to see how it does at 200.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

My T/C Omega likes the T7 magnum pellets too. I shoot the 250 grain Barnes TMZ around 2050 fps and its under MOA. 2 Magnum pellets won't equal 3 regular pellets. I weighed some and figured they are roughly 65 grains equivalent so you're shooting a 130 grain charge instead of 150. I've tested a bunch of different bullets in my gun with 150 grains and it just won't group. Other guns I've used will shoot 150 grains very well. Each gun has different harmonics and it sounds like your gun likes the 130 grain charge. My velocity with 150 grains was around 2200 if I remember...so dropping down to 2050 in exchange for great accuracy was an easy choice.


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

I spent 3 hours at the range today dialing 4 different guns. 3 Omegas and 1 CVA Wolf. I shoot 2-50gr 777 pellets out of all of them and found the best groups in the omegas at 100 yards were 300gr Hornaday hollow points. These are .458 cal. for 45/70's and 458win mags. and take the orange MMP Sabots. At 100 I was able to group all three guns at about 2.5 inches. Not great but with the wind today I was content. The CVA didn't like that round, I was shooting about a 5inch group with an occasional flyer. It shot the best groups with 240gr xtp's I shot a 1.5 (3) shot group and called it good. At 200 yards the wind was just to much to get good data. The wind is supposed to die out on Monday so I will give it another go. As far as the question of three pellets, the only thing I have ever found that works good with that much powder is Power Belts and even then I didn't have great luck with them being consistent.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

The vast majority of ML's dont like max charges... just like centerfire rifles, best accuracy is usually always below the max. I've said in the past that 777 is the single worst powder I've ever tried... so I wont repeat it again :mrgreen:


-DallanC


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

These new scopes are fun, going to be a lot longer shots happening that people will be taking. I've had fun shooting some longer shots on the range with the cheap little 3x9 I bought. But I won't be taking any long shots out in the field. Here is my 3 shot grouping at 100 yards. I am Shooting 100 grains of triple 7 pellets and a 290 grain barnes TEZ. I like 777 pellets.


----------



## Two point (Sep 26, 2016)

I just got a new CVA and went with loose powder over pellets. That gave me more freedom to figure out how many grains my gun liked best. I ended up with 130 grains pushing a Hornady 300 SST. I was pretty happy with the 100 yard group I was getting.


----------

